# Is my CJ bad now?



## chippin-in (Jun 19, 2016)

I was going to dye a blank 2 different colors. I let one end soak in maroon cj overnight and blue cj the next night. Then i cooked it. I did not get hardly any bleed out at all. My temp was in the 190s for about 1.5 - 1.75 hrs.

The next day i did a vacuum on it with clear cj. apparently the blue and maroon cactus juice did not cure. when I was done the cactus juice was purple and it was not nearly as dark blue and maroon as it had been before. 

so my question is, since the blue and maroon were not fully cured did that compromise the other cactus juice that I put in there when it turned purple and blended with the uncured cactus juice?

I suppose I should just pour it out and be better safe than sorry.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 19, 2016)

chippin-in said:


> I was going to dye a blank 2 different colors. I let one end soak in maroon cj overnight and blue cj the next night. Then i cooked it. I did not get hardly any bleed out at all. My temp was in the 190s for about 1.5 - 1.75 hrs.
> 
> The next day i did a vacuum on it with clear cj. apparently the blue and maroon cactus juice did not cure. when I was done the cactus juice was purple and it was not nearly as dark blue and maroon as it had been before.
> 
> ...



Don't pour it out, Depending on how long it's been sitting the catalyst may not kick it over any longer. @TurnTex should be able to provide additional catalyst you can add to your juice to "Wake it Up" and make it set again. I'd reach out to him, You can also pour an ounce of resin into a shot glass, bake that and see if it hardens to check if the catalyst is still good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 19, 2016)

I buy gator venom and he suggests soaking a q tip and trying to cure it when you think your resin is old or so forth. He also ships a little extra with every order to give it a little extra punch of needed. 

I go through the stuff so fast it will never get old tho. Lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

